# YJ MGC 2x2, A Storm??



## Hunar (Feb 23, 2019)

Pls watch my review on this cube on my channel. It's worth watching.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 28, 2019)

yj yupo v2m is the same with cheaper price.


----------



## KujaCube (May 11, 2019)

I think if you would turn a bit slower, the sound and the feeling of the cube can be heard much better. And depending on what I have seen in the video, there ARE lockups! Can I ask what your average is?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 11, 2019)

KujaCube said:


> I think if you would turn a bit slower, the sound and the feeling of the cube can be heard much better. And depending on what I have seen in the video, there ARE lockups! Can I ask what your average is?


I am very slow as I have not learnt ortega. I have not learnt cfop, and I am using the beginner method on 2x2. my Ao5 is 6.18s on my yj yupo v2m.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 16, 2019)

I use the MGC as my main over a WeiPo M, the ZhanLang M, and the Valk2. I have no problems with it.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 17, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> I use the MGC as my main over a WeiPo M, the ZhanLang M, and the Valk2. I have no problems with it.


Update: I have now switched to the Valk lol


----------

